# Been having lots of issues with this site.



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

All sorts of issues trying to log on and such. Sometimes, I can't even do that. Looks as if it's been kind of dead as of late. I was surprised that I was able to post this.


----------



## elongobardi (Dec 13, 2017)

paratrooper said:


> All sorts of issues trying to log on and such. Sometimes, I can't even do that. Looks as if it's been kind of dead as of late. I was surprised that I was able to post this.


All non libtards are having issues with this and many other sites.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> All sorts of issues trying to log on and such. Sometimes, I can't even do that. Looks as if it's been kind of dead as of late. I was surprised that I was able to post this.


I am also. lots of "this page can't be reached" crap.

GW


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Yup.......that too!


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

It took me four attempts to post the above post. It took me three to post this one.


----------



## PhuBai70 (Sep 26, 2019)

I'm having the same problems but they didn't start until this afternoon.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

All day yesterday but came right up today


----------



## PhuBai70 (Sep 26, 2019)

I have to hit reload a few times to get a page to come up. 
It's happened three times in the last twenty minutes.


----------



## wirenut (Dec 16, 2015)

Russian interference...


----------



## PhuBai70 (Sep 26, 2019)

Or an anti gun hacker.


----------



## Donel (Aug 17, 2019)

I was receiving messages that a "long script was running". The page came up but I couldn't bring up any topics. Every time I tried the message would reappear.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

It might be cause of the PG&E rolling blackouts in CA. I tend to blame CA. for a lot of stuff.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

This site seems to be working much better now. I suppose someone came along and gave it a swift kick in it's backside. 

Who ever did it, congrats!!


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

paratrooper said:


> All sorts of issues trying to log on and such. Sometimes, I can't even do that. Looks as if it's been kind of dead as of late. I was surprised that I was able to post this.


Yeah, me too. All I got was a blank screen and sometimes it wouldn't even load. Had problems posting pictures too. Instead of a photo all that showed up was a little blue icon with a ? mark. After several tries it worked but was still erratic.

It does seem to be working now.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Weather looks good for this weekend. Suppose I should get out and mow the lawn.

I really don't mind at all. It's kind of fun.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

FU yesterday and today. Sunspots? Hey, trying to quell the usual suspicions.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

paratrooper said:


> Weather looks good for this weekend. Suppose I should get out and mow the lawn.
> 
> I really don't mind at all. It's kind of fun.
> 
> View attachment 17599


Yeah, but where does Jean get to sit?


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> Yeah, but where does Jean get to sit?


How's about a comfy chair on the porch? My wife makes some really great lemonade. Ice tea as well.


----------



## AZdave (Oct 23, 2015)

I think there is a site psychologist, but I see you prefer group therapy.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

"They're back"..........the problems I mean.


----------



## elongobardi (Dec 13, 2017)

I have been having the same problems for about a month. Does anyone else’s screen lock up I have to close it and open it again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

elongobardi said:


> I have been having the same problems for about a month. Does anyone else's screen lock up I have to close it and open it again.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You're not alone. Apparently the problem has not been completely resolved. I thought that there was something wrong with my computer but everything else works okay.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

The other forums I visit function fine. This one, the issues seem to come and then go. It takes me a few tries to log on, and then when I do, the site functions slowly. 

What's up with the orange whatever that flashes across the top of the screen?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

S-s-l-l-o-o-w-w...


----------



## PhuBai70 (Sep 26, 2019)

I'm not having as much trouble as before but it is taking a long time for the pages to load.
What ever was wrong hasn't been completely fixed yet.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

PhuBai70 said:


> I'm not having as much trouble as before but it is taking a long time for the pages to load.
> What ever was wrong hasn't been completely fixed yet.


The problems seem to come & go. This has happened in the past as well, and is not new to this site.


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

paratrooper said:


> "They're back"..........the problems I mean.


Yep. I'm thinking the server is practicing its version of gun control.


----------



## AZdave (Oct 23, 2015)

I just inserted the delay all by myself. I had 7 apps running on my cellphone with one streaming audio. Couldn't edit one letter in my post for fifteen minutes (more like two) because of memory issues on phone.

So make sure your glass house is clean before tossing stones at the server (lots of fun anyway).


----------

